# My brain hurts...!



## John P Coates (2 Aug 2014)

Hi Folks, 

Just when it was safe to go back in the water (metaphorically speaking), I discover the following: 

http://aquarium-fertilizer.com/nitrate-no3-and-phosphate-po4-dont-cause-algae-ammonia-does

Would anyone care to comment on this?  Indeed,  there are some other seemingly interesting bits of advice on this site - particularly,  nutrient deficiencies and their signs. Also,  mobile and immobile nutrients. 

All feedback welcome. 

JPC


----------



## Michael W (2 Aug 2014)

That is a really nice article and I also believe nutrients won't cause algae blooms. Blooms occur when plants are in a bad shape, mainly cause by too much light. There will always be algae spores in your tanks, as long as plants are healthy (have nutrients, CO2 and a light level that won't drive the need of the former 2 factors to levels which are difficult to provide/deprive the plants of them) and water changes are done, then it is unlikely the spores will develop into an algae bloom.


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Aug 2014)

I'd just like to say if your starting to play with planted tanks after a long history of keeping fish in unplanted tanks or marines its time to throw everything you think you know about water chemistry in the bin and start again, Its not relevant in a high tech planted tank. It will also be much cheaper and less stressful in the long term. 
I also agree with Michael and its nice to see some good info about algae for a change


----------



## John P Coates (2 Aug 2014)

Big clown said:


> I'd just like to say if your starting to play with planted tanks after a long history of keeping fish in unplanted tanks or marines its time to throw everything you think you know about water chemistry in the bin and start again, Its not relevant in a high tech planted tank.


Hello Andy, 

Perhaps you would explain the rationale behind your statement above.

For 15 years,  I have kept tropical fish in planted tanks and these have all had CO2 injection. I get confused about the term 'high tech'. It seems to be a much-used expression referring to the use of CO2 but I'm uncomfortable with these jargon terms. What do you understand by the term 'high tech' in this context?

Thanks in advance. 

JPC


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Aug 2014)

hi John
hi tech is co2 enriched. low light or high light, lots of people dose ei and and pour large amounts of phosphate and nitrate into their high tech tank without killing fish. people have accidently dosed 200ppm and more and reported no loss of fauna. it stands to reason that it doesnt kill  fish 
i used to keep fish in unplanted tanks and was obcessed with testing water, stable ph, ammonia etc. i thought it all made sense. then i joined ukaps and after doing a lot of reading. i came to the conclusion it would just be easier if I forget the lot, follow clives model and try grow healthy plants.
that article fits quite well with how lots of  ukaps members run their tanks but if you believe nitrate and phosphate are a problem then it will be hard to get your head round.


----------



## Edvet (3 Aug 2014)

I think even ammonia doesn't  cause algae. Plants will take it up fast. So it can cause problems in an unplanted, heavily fish stocked tank, but not in heavily planted setups (esp at pH<7)


----------



## Martin in Holland (3 Aug 2014)

Lets see what Clive has to say about this...somehow it sounds solid to me....
Clive?


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Aug 2014)

Barr's data indicates that the ammonia/ammonium loading rate is a trigger mechanism. Very difficult to measure though.

Cheers,


----------

